# Net Use command



## phil.evelyn (Jul 15, 2004)

I think I am going mad as I cannot get the net use command to work.

I have setup a DOS boot disk to enable me to login to the network via DOS so I can use Ghost in the way I want to use it.

All the commands in the autoexec.bat file run fine until I get to:-

NET USE f: \\amur\it\images

then it tell me that I have used an incorrect syntax! I have used this command so many times in the past and never had a problem. Have I missed something very simple?

I tried running NET USE /? | MORE but the system tells me that is the incorrect syntax as well. Works fine in XP though.

HELP!!!!!!!!


Phil


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What version of Dos are you using.

http://www.computerhope.com/nethlp.htm


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Once the batch file runs try and manually enter the command. Do you have the net.exe on your boot disk as well?


----------

